# MTB Essentials?



## enfield (Jun 6, 2011)

I am new to biking, and have been pretty lucky concerning flats and whatnot so far. I just ordered a camelbak mule and would like to load it (lightly) with gear. I know that I need a tube, patches, pump and multitool, but would like some input on any other essential gear. It would be great if I could get a list of what you guys carry. I am just doing cross country biking, mostly dirt with some rocks.

Thanks


----------



## impulse13 (Jun 11, 2011)

Probably want to pack a chain tool, powerlinks, or a spare chain.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> I am new to biking, and have been pretty lucky concerning flats and whatnot so far. I just ordered a camelbak mule and would like to load it (lightly) with gear. I know that I need a tube, patches, pump and multitool, but would like some input on any other essential gear. It would be great if I could get a list of what you guys carry. I am just doing cross country biking, mostly dirt with some rocks.
> 
> Thanks


The only things I carry besides what you've mentioned are a spare derailleur hanger, tire levers, and sometimes a suspension pump.


----------



## CheapWhine (Dec 16, 2005)

A small pre-packaged first aid kit. It is useful for everything from cuts and scrapes to bee stings. Add a small tick removal tool.

The PowerLinks are a definite item to include. I have used these more than once.

You may want to carry a bit more to be fully self-sufficient if you go on long rides by yourself. Use your own good judgement.


----------



## enfield (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for. I don't ride alone as of yet, mainly due to inexperience, but a first aid kit is always handy! Isn't there a multi tool with tire levers or something? For that matter, what do y'all consider the best multitool for bikes? I never thought about chain trouble, I guess I will run into that sooner or later though...

Thanks


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I never go into the woods without a lighter and a knife. I was in Boy Scouts for 7 years and was an Eagle scout and from that learned you should always have a way to make a fire and shelter. I've been stuck out on the trails pretty late because I got pretty lost and had flat with no pump and almost had to spend the night until I eventually found my way out to the road. If I did have to camp out, I would have really appreciated a fire. Also, if you ride trails that you're not very familiar with or a in an area with miles of different trails like I do, a roll of flagging ribbon is great to have. Every time I come to a junction i tie a piece to a branch so I know which way I came from because I've been lost for a little while more than once. I just keep a bunch a pieces of ribbon 14" or so in my pocket so I don't have to carry around the roll because it does take up a lot of space. In early spring when the nights are still cold I also carry a space blanket in my camelbak. It takes up hardly any space and can make the nights (if you have to spend one) much more comfortable and can also keep the rain off. Other than that, just a hand pump attached to my downtube, some powerbars and granola, and at least 2 extra gallons of what in the car ( that might seem overkill, but it's really nice to be able to refill the camelbak on really hot days and still have some left for after the ride).


----------



## enfield (Jun 6, 2011)

Fastcars12 said:


> I never go into the woods without a lighter and a knife. I was in Boy Scouts for 7 years and was an Eagle scout and from that learned you should always have a way to make a fire and shelter. I've been stuck out on the trails pretty late because I got pretty lost and had flat with no pump and almost had to spend the night until I eventually found my way out to the road. If I did have to camp out, I would have really appreciated a fire. Also, if you ride trails that you're not very familiar with or a in an area with miles of different trails like I do, a roll of flagging ribbon is great to have. Every time I come to a junction i tie a piece to a branch so I know which way I came from because I've been lost for a little while more than once. I just keep a bunch a pieces of ribbon 14" or so in my pocket so I don't have to carry around the roll because it does take up a lot of space. In early spring when the nights are still cold I also carry a space blanket in my camelbak. It takes up hardly any space and can make the nights (if you have to spend one) much more comfortable and can also keep the rain off. Other than that, just a hand pump attached to my downtube, some powerbars and granola, and at least 2 extra gallons of what in the car ( that might seem overkill, but it's really nice to be able to refill the camelbak on really hot days and still have some left for after the ride).


Great tips, I ride in a pretty small area though, no chance of getting lost. I will definitely pack some of that stuff if I go somewhere new though!


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

enfield said:


> Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for. I don't ride alone as of yet, mainly due to inexperience, but a first aid kit is always handy! Isn't there a multi tool with tire levers or something? For that matter, what do y'all consider the best multitool for bikes? I never thought about chain trouble, I guess I will run into that sooner or later though...
> 
> Thanks


Most multi tools are a pain IMO. I cary a chain tool  (this is the best small one) This and a pair of these. That plus everthing else that has been said in this thread, including a shock pump. Oh yeah a lighter as well.


----------



## Maui323 (Jun 2, 2009)

Cable-ties, tire boot, ID


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

cell phone to add to the list.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Justin Credible said:


> cell phone to add to the list.


The absolute most crucial first aid item you can carry.


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

CheapWhine said:


> A small pre-packaged first aid kit. It is useful for everything from cuts and scrapes to bee stings. Add a small tick removal tool.


I used to carry a tick removal tool but lost it and cant remember where I got it from or what brand it was could you please help me find another one, as I miss mine.

Thanks


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

If I'm in a very small area where I can walk out easily, I don't carry much at all. For longer rides, in addition to some of the stuff people mentioned above, I carry an energy bar or two and a pack or two of Hammer Gel (or Cliff Shot Blocks). If I start to feel like I'm dragging, it's usually low blood sugar and something like Hammer Gel fixes the problem immediately.

Also, a small amount of duct tape can come in handy for a ton of stuff. For example, I had a small thorn in my tire the other day and needed tweezers to extract it. If I was on the trail, I'd have been SOL, but if I had duct tape, I could have put some over the thorn so it wouldn't puncture a new tube. It also comes in handy if you sprain a finger and need to tape 2 together for support.

In your first aid kit, make sure you have something to dry an area. Bandaids are useless if you try to put them on a wound when you're dripping with sweat.

Try taking your tire off without tire levers. If you can do it, you don't need to carry tire levers. Some tire/wheel combos are loose enough and some people's hands strong enough that they can do this. There are some good technique videos on youtube.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Great tips, i'm new to this too, but used to having stuff with my riding my quad or dirtbike. If you ride with a partner you can lighten the load a bit by splitting up the equipment between the two of you.


----------



## pitviper33 (Oct 5, 2009)

There's lots of great info in this thread. But the thing I consider most important has only been mentioned once that I saw. Be sure you carry ID! Make sure it at least has your name and an emergency contact number on it. I've been knocked out from a crash when alone before. Take it from me: It's far better to have your wife next to you in the hospital when you wake up than to have her completely freaked out, wandering around the trails looking for you.

There are plenty of good solutions out there for ID, but I went the cheap route. Go to the pet store, and have them custom engrave a dog tag for you. They'll do it on the spot and put whatever you want on it. You can even get one in the shape of a bone, a fire hydrant, or a heart if you're into that sort of thing. Then go to a hardware store and buy some ball chain to put it on. It's usually near the ceiling fans being sold as pull chain extensions. Two feet is all you need. Now you've got an emergency ID for under 10$. As I understand it, emergency workers always check your neck, wrists, and ankles for ID. I toss mine around my neck every time I climb on the bike.


----------



## teelow (Sep 28, 2007)

I would add duct tape to the list. I've been able to make several temporary repairs with cable ties and duct tape, both to bike and clothing, I take about 10 feet and wrap it into a "flat roll". It takes almost no space up in the pack.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

Where do you carry all this stuff? I think we should say the top 4 items:
1.) Cell phone
2.) Tube / levers - with pump to frame or Co2
3.) ?
4.) ?


----------



## donkeykong0 (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

To add to the suggestions above:

-Clariton allergy meds- I occassionally suffer allergy attacks and this has saved a ride from being cut short on a couple of occasions.
-Technu for poison ivy/oak/sumac


----------



## egoore1 (Jun 5, 2012)

lov2bike01 said:


> Where do you carry all this stuff? I think we should say the top 4 items:
> 1.) Cell phone
> 2.) Tube / levers - with pump to frame or Co2
> 3.) ?
> 4.) ?


there are many types of bags you can buy that attach directly to your bike, and there are also backpacks made specifically for MTBing


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I want my seatpost to have a screw-cap at the end so I can keep my wire saw, waterproof matches, and fish hooks in it all Rambo-style.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

Condom, in case I run into a hottie out on the trail


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Tillers_Rule said:


> Condom, in case I run into a hottie out on the trail


No need, if you get her pregnant you can probably outrun her on your bike..


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

RoadID

I never leave home without it.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

In addition to what was already mentioned, pack a maxi pad/tampon. I know it sounds weird, but if you get really opened-up out on the trail, your typical first aid kit with band-aids and antiseptic wipes is not gonna do squat for you - you'll bleed out before you can get out of the woods. A maxi pad or tampon will do exactly what it is designed to do: clog-up a bleeding gash in a hurry. Just duct tape it in place. Got that tip from the lumberjack/chainsaw community.

I also carry a small survival knife with built-in tiny waterproof flashlight, fire starter and whistle. Tool Logic SLP Pro 2 Survival Knife SLP2 Demo - YouTube

If you wear contacts, a tiny bottle of lens solution and/or a spare lens can come in handy and help you avoid aborting your ride and trying to ride out of the woods with a blind eye.

Bug repellent wipes. If you have to spend any time doing repairs, sitting or walking in the woods, bug repellent is a wonderful thing.

A lil toilet paper is another wonderful luxury to have when stuck in the woods!


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Sandrenseren said:


> No need, if you get her pregnant you can probably outrun her on your bike..


A case of What happens in the woods stays in the woods? :skep:


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Tillers_Rule said:


> Condom, in case I run into a hottie out on the trail


if shes willing to hook up with you on the trail I am guessing you better be packing a cannon for that long hall way....just sayn...:thumbsup:


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/mountain-bike-ride-packing-list-310693.html

Couple of tips in this link....


----------



## twistie (May 29, 2012)

If you are peddling around in the Deposit, N.Y. area or even Great Bend, PA carry a snake bite kit. I've ran across several Timber rattlers sunning themselves on the rocks, and even occasionally crossing the trail. It's best to avoid them if at all possible, a timber rattler can be very aggressive if provoked. Several members have already hit all the good stuff to pack.


----------



## WillieD (Nov 17, 2010)

I run tubeless so I carry 2 tubes in a sock.
Patches
Boot
Topeak Road Morph Pump with Gauge
Derailleur hanger
Small lighter
$20.00
Small light weight knife
Small light weight flash light
A little electrical tape
Extra chain ring bolt which also doubles as a derailleur hanger bolt.
2 sram power links
Park Multi Tool IB-3 which has a chain tool, spoon and all necessary tools for my bike.
I Phone loaded with topo maps
Road ID bracelet
Handkerchief
I carry the pump on my bikes down tube and the extra tube in my Osprey Raptor 6 back pack along with a couple of Stinger Honey Waffles, Jelly Belly Sport Beans, Snickers and a baked potato. Everything else I carry in a wedge under the seat. Also 1 water bottle in a cage with Gatorade in it.
I’m good for 6 hours in the remote Ozark Mountains with this set up.


----------



## Goozle63 (May 30, 2012)

Pump and CO2
Tire levers
Patch kit
Phone
Knife
Allen wrench kit
Multitool
First aid kit
Tubes- 26" & 29" (karma goes a long way on the trails)
Sun screen
Food
Water
TP...just in case!


----------



## rondon (Jun 25, 2012)

condom? uahsuahuahuhuhshuauhuashuhauauhaushsauhsauhsauashuashasuhasuhasuhasuhasuahsuahsuahsuahsuahsuahsuahsaushuashaushasuhaushasusahuahsuahauhasuhasush
ride a girl or a bike?


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

Good gear lists here. I'd recommend carrying it all in a backpack. Benefits:

- Many modern backpacks are hydration pack compatible so you can carry your water in there too, and it won't get all muddied up as it does in bottle cages.
- A backpack will properly protect your phone and keep stuff from falling out
- A backpack with a small waist strap is the best spine/back armor possible, especially when loaded with a hydration pack
- You can carry more food in a backpack than any other way.
- A backpack will keep your hydration pack well insulated, especially if you toss in some frozen drink bottles around it (I carry a bottle of frozen sports drink in addition to water)
- if riding in fall or spring, you may get hot - a backpack can swallow up your extra clothing instead of having to get creative tying it around something else


----------



## Univega777 (Jun 27, 2012)

i never ride a bike without it with me. full IFAK trauma kit. i dont care how much this thing weighs.


----------



## rondon (Jun 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:.


----------

